# Do you know these dogs?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sire is Kater Karlo Vom Seeblick ( Kater Karlo vom Seeblick )
Dam is Dyce Von Schone Stadt ( Dyce von Schone Stadt )

Opinions?

A 4 month old pup from this combination is available in our area. Just started talking to the (young) family who needs to give him up due to an emergency. I am waiting for the copy of the pedigree to make sure this is the dog they say he is.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

There's some big names and solid titling top & bottom on the parents, no wonder you're excited but cautious. 

Bump for answer.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

They showed me the pedigree and registration papers. So that matches their story.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Line breeding on dam's side; 4 - 5	What does this mean?


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Line breeding on dam's side; 4 - 5	What does this mean?


Descendents of Festa Cega are present in the 4th generation of the dams sire & the the 5th generation of the dam's mother.

Inbreeding to lock in whatever positive traits Festa had.

ETA in those generations two descendents of Festa were bred to each other if that wasn't clear.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> Descendents of Festa Cega are present in the 4th generation of the dams sire & the the 5th generation of the dam's mother.
> 
> Inbreeding to lock in whatever positive traits Festa had.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tennessee. Could this be a problem in this pup? I am a novice in breeding and pedigrees.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Have you spoken to the breeder? My breeder has first refusal should I ever decide to rehome/sell my GSD. I am assuming most reputable breeders do as well. If the family hasn't contacted the breeder yet then I think that would be a good idea. 

I did find the kennel that owns the dam. From a quick glance it looks like they buy dogs, breed them, and sell the pups. I didn't see anything about them working and titling their dogs, but I could have missed it. 

This looks to be the kennel the pup is from : Ioneadream


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Thanks Tennessee. Could this be a problem in this pup? I am a novice in breeding and pedigrees.


Blind leading the blind here unfortunately, from my general understanding of genetics and linebreeding... (aka grain of salt time)

I wouldn't worry about it, they appear too genetically dissimilar, the linebreeding is 4-5 generations back with very successful dogs in between. And there's no linebreeding on the father's side for the last 5 generations, which in theory makes inbreeding issues unlikely.

I also don't *personally* get overly concerned about some linebreeding as that's a very successful way to keep desired traits consistent across generations. If managed properly of course!!

Hopefully somebody with more experience will chime in here, it might help if we saw some puppy pics... HINT HINT :grin2:

ETA I looked again and see Czech (ZVV) on one side and German (SCH) on the other, that brings any concerns I might have even lower.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I checked the pedigree on this pups sire. according to how I'm reading it this pup and my boy share lineage through my boys grand dam, Hilda z Esagilu. 

I've been in the process of researching my boys lineage for a while so here is some info I've found that will or may be pertinent.

Hilda is half sib to this pups Sire. Hilda is my boys grand dam. On the Van Den Heuvel site I found this statement about Hilda "social but extremely hard. Bite drive strong full hard committed grip. Extreme overall drives, natural tracker. Hilda's damline excellent foundation DDR blood."

The reason I'm offering this is because although I'm novice, I have always said my boy was hard even at a time when I knew less than Iknow now. When I say hard, I am using it in the correct way. He takes a correction the way a solid dog would be expected to. As a pup, his nose was glued to the ground and I mean glued. And it would seem that these traits were passed on to him through Hilda. 

There are some other kennel names that I recognize in this pups pedigree through searching my own boys pedigree but it is further down in the lineage of both.

Just thought I'd offer some temperament traits of my boy that may show up in this pup. Also, I will say that I am thankful that my boy is hard. Being a novice, early on there were mistakes made with corrections. He was quick to learn then shook the correction off.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you HeartandSoul! What I learned from this website is that the dam is only two years (0 5/2015) old right now and is expecting her second litter in September. She was bred back to back with the first breeding as a one year old since this pup was born in April of this year. The male is severely overweight so I will pass on this pup. Too many red flags despite a nice pedigree.


----------

